# Welcome Back!



## Shatin

Would appreciate it very much if you could tell me how to say "Welcome Back!" in Italian and any other languages you know. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Shatin,

welcome to the forums! 

It is _bentornato _(for a man) and _bentornata_ (for a women).

If you want a reply in possibly many languages, please open a thread in the Other Languages Forum.

Jana


----------



## Shatin

Thank you for your help, Jana!


----------



## Rmoosh

Ciao,

How can I say:

"Welcome Back, All of the Middle East not only Saudia is glowing with your beauty, I missed you like crazy"

Thank you.


----------



## danalto

Rmoosh said:


> Ciao,
> 
> How can I say:
> 
> "Welcome Back, All of the Middle East not only Saudia is glowing with your beauty, I missed you like crazy"
> 
> Thank you.


*Bentornato. Tutto il Medio Oriente, non solo l'Arabia Saudita, risplendono della tua bellezza. Mi sei mancato da morire.

*_Assuming she's a she..._ *
EDIT: he's a he! *


----------



## danalto

Oops, stamattina ci sono cascata io, winnie... chiedo venia - avevi comunque ragione ad invitare la nostra amica a fare il primo tentativo. 
Scusate.


----------



## cartaplus

*Bentornata **("*Bentornat*o" if he is a man).** Tutto il Medio Oriente, non solo l'Arabia Saudita, risplendono della tua bellezza. Mi sei mancata **("*mancat*o" if he is a man!!!!)** da morire.*


----------



## kan3malato

danalto said:


> *Bentornato. Tutto il Medio Oriente, non solo l'Arabia Saudita, risplendono della tua bellezza. Mi sei mancato da morire.
> 
> *_Assuming she's a she..._ *
> EDIT: he's a he! *



Ciao
Ma è proprio"...mancato/a da morire o da impazzire" ??
Thanks


----------



## moki

like crazy sarebbe "da impazzire"


----------



## kan3malato

moki said:


> like crazy sarebbe "da impazzire"



Thaks Moky
But if I exactly wanted to say "da morie" it would be "like die" in that sentence?


----------



## moki

sarebbe "to death"


----------



## kan3malato

moki said:


> sarebbe "to death"



Thanks again moky


----------



## moki

You're welcome, my pleasure!


----------



## GavinW

kan3malato said:


> Thaks Moky
> But if I exactly wanted to say "da morie" it would be "like die" in that sentence?


 
Actually, you wouldn't say "to death". This expression has no figurative meaning. We'd say "like crazy", "terribly", "awfully" etc.
To death: "He was tortured to death." etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GavinW

danalto said:


> *Bentornato. Tutto il Medio Oriente, non solo l'Arabia Saudita, risplendono della tua bellezza. Mi sei mancato da morire.*
> 
> _Assuming she's a she..._
> *EDIT: he's a he! *


 
Why "risplendono" and not "risplende"? I can only see a singular subject.. 

(Scusate l'ignoranza...)


----------



## moki

Um, yeah you would....I miss you to death!! Obviosly you are exagerating but we still say it.


----------



## GavinW

moki said:


> Um, yeah you would....I miss you to death!! Obviosly you are exagerating but we still say it.


 
OK, sorry, I guess you're probably right. 
"Mi piaci da morire!" "I love you to death!" (Or: "I love you to bits" )

I suppose this is fine, although I can't totally convince myself of the fact right now. I need to go away and think about it... .


----------



## moki

Hmm...maybe it's more common in AE?


----------



## LBR

Voglio dire, "I forgot to welcome you back"..."Ho dimenticato di darti un bentornato"?


----------



## Rappa

Io direi :

Ho dimenticato di darti il benvenuto


Bentornato e' letteralmente corretto, ma a me suona un po'male.


----------



## Grtngs

I think your sentence is OK, I would just say il bentornato instead of un.
Benvenuto is not welcome back, but just welcome.

Hope that helps,
G


----------



## LBR

Allora 'il' invece di 'un' - si, 'welcome back' e 'welcome' hanno significati diversi anche in inglese.

Grazie Rappa e Grtngs.


----------



## infinite sadness

Come si dice in inglese bentrovato in risposta a bentornato?


----------



## Siberia

infinite sadness said:


> Come si dice in inglese bentrovato in risposta a bentornato?


 
I'd say: Nice to see you again


----------



## smiling

LBR said:


> Ho dimenticato di darti il bentornato"?


 
Anche a me suona un po'..strano!


----------



## Parco Cuma

Hi, a friend of mine just returned from Italy and I was hoping to send him an email asking about his trip.  How would I say, "Welcome back!  How was your trip to Italy?"


----------



## TrentinaNE

Welcome back is explained above. For How was your trip to Italy? I would suggest: Com'è andato il tuo viaggio in Italia?

But you might want to wait for some native speakers (who most likely are asleep now. )

Welcome to WRF. 

Elisabetta


----------



## Parco Cuma

Grazie mille!  Thanks for your help!  This was my first 'thread'!  Ciao


----------



## kdl77

TrentinaNE said:


> Welcome back is explained above. For How was your trip to Italy? I would suggest: Com'è andato il tuo viaggio in Italia?
> 
> But you might want to wait for some native speakers (who most likely are asleep now. )
> 
> Welcome to WRF.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Hi! I'm awaken (and working... ), so I can say that your suggestion is perfect. Bye!


----------



## k_georgiadis

It is perfectly clear that _*bentornato/a*_ is the expression with which to greet someone who has returned from a vacation, business trip etc. 

Is it also appropriate for the following figurative examples?

1. A person has wandered mentally on whether or not to continue in a job/position and finally decides that he wants to stay. His colleagues show their pleasure by greeting him "*welcome back*, John!"

2. A friendship has been interrupted by a dispute but the friends finally decide to patch things up. One friend greets the other in joy "*welcome back*, John!"


----------



## Azazel81

As far as I can tell, it works for example nr 1, but not for example nr 2. Mainly because in example nr 1 there is a situation where this "John" was momentarily gone and then came back to his job.

In example 2, on the contrary there is no real come back, therefore we don't say "bentornato, John". 
We would probably say just "pace fatta, John". I can't honestly think of anything closer to that meaning in Italian.


----------



## k_georgiadis

"Pace fatta" sounds very good to me. Thank you Azazel!


----------



## Azazel81

k_georgiadis said:


> "Pace fatta" sounds very good to me. Thank you Azazel!


 
You're more than welcome K-Georgiadis. ;-)
I'm confident you also know that "pace fatta" means something like "peace" (more precisely is "peace is done"). Sometimes you can hear 2 people saying just "pace". ;-)


----------



## trinitalian

In my opinion, it works definetly for example n.1. 
It could work for example n.2 if the situation was caused by John, in that case the friend can greet him with Bentornato.


----------



## miri

Have I misunderstood?  KG was talking of a person who had been *mentally *wandering on whether to  leave or stay. I wouldn't use "bentornato/a" in that case. I'd say "sono contenta che tu abbia deciso di restare"/"felice che tu rimanga".


----------



## k_georgiadis

Yes, it is true Miri, I was referring to a person who was wandering mentally, debating within himself, whether or not to stay.


----------



## miri

Thank you, Georg  Then, if he hasn't actually left his workplace, "bentornato" does not work, in my opinion.
You might use it jokingly  when someone gets back to you after having been   lost in his thoughts ...


----------



## malaini

Ciao!
"Bentornato/a" è l'espressione corretta anche quando si vuol dire "you are always welcome back", cioè nel tempo futuro?
Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà si dice "tu sei sempre il benvenuto".


----------



## malaini

Tante grazie!


----------

